# Hi I have a New Cichlid.



## AceHoodz (Jul 16, 2010)

Hello Cichlid Lovers ,

I have a brand new Cichlid. I would like know more information about it like what it eats and what kind of species it is . What kind of accessories. What temperature should i keep the water.

It is a 20 Gallon with filter and a Light

Here is my new fish


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

sunfish. think its a pumpkinseed? temperate fish found from canada to FL. but i have heard that this one likes warmer water then other sunfish species.


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

Cool looking fish.


----------



## AceHoodz (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks  it was a gift because it was eating the other fish lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

i have to correct myself! :lol:

its a Longear Sunfish. Lepomis megalotis. range Northeast Mexico and north to the Great Lakes. Max Size: 10" TL. Water Chem: temperate; avoid extremes. Diet: Small aquatic inverts, insects, and small fish. Species likes shallow heavily vegetated areas in lakes and ponds. Provide ample plants and low current. :thumb:


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Not trying be mean or anything but sunfish (including largemouth and smallmouth bass are not cichlids. The do resemble the cichlids but there are differences like the sunfishes haf two sets of nostrals whereas the cichlids have only one set of nostrils. Also the sunfish in general do not live in the same environment that the cichlids do except where people have introduced them together or in the case of the Texas cichlid living with native sunfish.

And in some places the DNR look at it as a form of poaching and it is illegal to keep wild fish as pets, there is the possibility that if you release them, you will introduce new parasites into the wild ecosystem, and that wont be pretty. i HIGHly recommend to cease this practice, becasue if peta or some other animal rights agency gets ahold of your info, you could be charged with 1. cruelty to animlas. 2 reckless endangerment 3. poaching.

Not trying to be a jerk or mean but in Chicago I'm sure you will be fine. They have enough things to worry about.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you for the classification!!! I was under the impression that sunfish's and basses where not cichlids but wasent sure! I don't think anyone would bother you for having them here in mass seeing as they are redibly available on web sites. Though I don't agree with releasing them after keeping them.


----------

